#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Jacob's Ladder

## Yeshe

*Лестница Якова*

Старый фильм, но совершенно уникальный. Условие - смотреть от начала и до САМОГО конца не отрываясь на поп-корн, потому что фабула раскрывается только в самом конце. Почему фильм отношу к буддийской тематике - тоже в конце. Очень рекомендую. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0kW6xuxtPU

----------

